# ماجستير إدارة هندسية وماجستير إدارة الاعمال



## bazliahmad (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة....

ارغب معرفة الفرق بين ماجستير إدارة هندسية وماجستير إدارة الاعمال "mba"?
ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## samehnour (5 مايو 2006)

*الإدارة الهندسية و غدارة الأعمال*

ماجستير الإدارة الهندسية يركز على تطوير المهارات الإدارية للمهندسين و ينمي قدراتهم على فهم مبادئ إدارة الاعمال و لكن التركيز على التطبيقات الهندسية. ماجستير إدارة الأعمال هو عام للمهندسين و غيرهم وبالتالي فهو يركز على إدارة أي اعمال و يعطي دراسة تفصيلية أكثر قي أشياء مثل التسويق و التخطيط الاستراتيجي. 
عموماً ماجستير إدارة الاعمال أشهر بكثير. لاحظ أن كل جامعة يمكنها ان تدرس أي شئ و بالتالي المهم هو ما هي الماد العلمية التي تدرس في كل منهما في الجامعة التي يمكن ان تلتحق بها.
للعلم أنا مهندس و درست ماجستير إدارة اعمال. و قد شرحت معنى ماجستير إدارة الاعمال و ما يدرس فيها في مدونتي العربية
الإدارة و الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## Project_Manager (6 مايو 2006)

Hello
I will answer the second part of the question, you have two options Engineering Management or Construction management, for Construction management some universities concentrates on "soft" skills like project management, contract mgt,claims and so on, other universities concentrate on "Decision Tools" like simulations, linear programming,fuzzy logic..in addition to little "soft" skills courses., For Engineering managemenet, they study about quality assurance, some finance,knowledge management,optimization,they aslo study project management cources and usually their advantage is they are allowed to enroll in MBA cources.
If you want my advise, go for Engineering management and take couple of cources from MBA.
And if you are an experienced engineer in management you can do exceutive MBA so you don't worry about optimization techniques and simulations and such tools you encounter in MBA.
Hope this will help.


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر لصاحب الموضوع ، و للمشاركين ، و للأخ سامح صاحب المدونة القيّمة .


----------



## arch_hleem (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور علي هذا التوضيح


----------



## z062 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ سامح ويا حبذا لو نطلع على مذكرة الماجستير


----------



## محمود33 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا من كل قلبي:63:


----------



## ن حباشى (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## virtualknight (12 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات جيدة واثرتنا بالكثير


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ونور دربك وان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك مجهود قيم جدا*​


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (21 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

